# Florida competition?



## speedcuber1355 (Feb 17, 2009)

the last few years there have been WCA competitions in Florida
Does anyone know if there will be one this year?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't heard anything about the Stetson one. 
We really want to host one here at the University of Florida in the fall but there arent any plans yet.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Feb 17, 2009)

that would be cool


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Feb 18, 2009)

would it be official?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 18, 2009)

Well like I said we have no plans yet. 
I'm sure we would try to get it official but I don't know what kind of money that takes for stuff like timers/displays and getting a delegate.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lofty. I am heading down to Florida on August 6th. Just let me know and I'd be more than happy to help out in any way you need.


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes i would love to go to a competition but rarely are there comps in florida so its hard


----------



## brunson (Feb 24, 2009)

Speedstacks will probably loan you the timers, you'd just have to pay for shipping. An alternative would be to find a school that has a sport stacking program and try to borrow from them. We're lucky here in Denver since this is where Speedstacks HQ is located.

You may contact David Aguila and ask where he got the timers for Stetson.


----------



## Bob (Feb 28, 2009)

brunson said:


> Speedstacks will probably loan you the timers, you'd just have to pay for shipping. An alternative would be to find a school that has a sport stacking program and try to borrow from them. We're lucky here in Denver since this is where Speedstacks HQ is located.
> 
> You may contact David Aguila and ask where he got the timers for Stetson.



Loaned from Speedstacks.


----------



## crispy1337 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would love to see a competition in Florida yet I don't go to any important colleges to see if I could start something up. I hate I've moved from NJ because of the Fort Lee comp.


----------



## byu (Mar 5, 2009)

Bit off topic, but how do you make a competition official anyway?


----------



## Bob (Mar 5, 2009)

byu said:


> Bit off topic, but how do you make a competition official anyway?



http://www.cubewhiz.com/competition.html


----------

